# Laptop für Studium und programmieren



## eXistenZ (22. Mai 2010)

*Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Laptop der sich für das Studium und zum programmieren eignet.

Ich bin ein absoluter laptop laie, dies wird auch mein erster laptop sein, daher habe ich mal so garkeine ahnung ^^

ich habe nun 2 modelle zur auswahl die wie ich finde eigentlich für meinen anwendungsbereich gut in frage kommen.

falls ihr andere bessere vorschläge habt gerne her damit

PS: nebensächlich sollte er vllt. auch noch in langweiligen minuten gut als multimediastation dienen können, ist aber kein muss, wie gesagt programmieren und fürs studium darauf lege ich in erster linie wert.

http://notebookzentrale.online-resel...5&rid=geizhals

und

http://www.lapstore.de/a.php/shop/lapstore/a/1950
Bei dewm letzten wurde mir gesagt das er durch seine robuste bauweiße glänzt, und er eine sehr grute auflösung hat, was beim programmieren wichtig ist.

gruß

eXi


----------



## rabe08 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Ich bin kein Tecra-Fan, die fühlen sich nicht gut an (persönliche Meinung). Da IBM/Lenovo T-Series ist DAS Business-Notebook, sehr gute Qualität. Die mit der richtig guten Auflösung sind allerdings die "p"-Modelle, also würde im diesem Fall T60p heißen. Aber 1400 ist ok.


----------



## eXistenZ (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Danke für deinen post.

also würdest du mir erfahrungsgemäß zu einem IBM/Lenovo und zwar zur T-serie raten?

Ok hab noch einmal nachgeschaut, mein link zeigt ja das T60, leider habe ich hiervon keine "p" variante gefunden. Ist der unterschied bei einer "p" variante gravierent?

Ist das gebrauchte Lenovo T60 noch up to date? also zumindest für meine zwecke?

Weil hab mir mal die neuen T400 angeschaut, da geht es erst ab 900€ aufwärts los.
Weiß ja, qualität hat seinen preis und so ^^ aber ich habe bei meinem ersten laptop so mit 6 - 700€ gerechnet.

Also das T60 ohne"p" dennoch eine gute wahl?


----------



## rabe08 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Ich würde Dir das gebrauchte T60 empfehlen. Die Auflösung ist ok zum arbeiten und wie gesagt handelt es sich um ein Business Modell, d.h. nix Glare, robuste oberfläche und eine legendär haltbare Schanier-Konstruktion. Das T60 ist nicht das aktuelle Modell aber auch nicht "alt". Großer Vorteil: Auf ebay finden sich allerlei nützliche Zubehörteile für vernünftiges Geld, Dock, UMTS-Modem etc.pp. Die T-Modelle sind übrigens die Edelserie, darunter kommt noch R - schwerer, dicker, nicht so schöne Materialien.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Nimm das T60, das ist zum Arbeiten sehr gut geeignet. Nix geht über eine IBM-Tastatur im Laptopbereich.


----------



## chris-gz (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Wenn du damit programmieren möchtest (und das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung) setzt du doch bestimmt großen Wert auf übersicht oder??? Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich zumindest etwas länger gespaart und mir dann einen 18,4 Zoller rausgelassen mit FullHD um einfach eine große übersicht zu haben. Und weil ich hin und wieder darauf spiele. Wenn ich nur daran denke auf nem 15" Bildschirm spielen zu müssen bekomme ich schon Augenkrebs. Hatte vorher nen Desktop-PC und nen 24Zöller sopmit war der umstieg auf 18,4 schon schwer genug ^^.


----------



## midnight (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Na und dann willste die mit 3 kg mit in die Uni schleppen? Also mehr als 15 Zoll würde ich auf keinen Fall rumschleppen, viel zu umständlich. Am besten eignet sich 13 Zoll, das mit ein wenig Auflösung und gut is (=

so far


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

18,4 is dann aber an sich kein Notebook mehr. Wer mobil sein will, muss Kompromisse eingehen. Anders geht es nicht. Wenn es "nur" mal zur Uni ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob für ihn 14, 15, 17 oder 18 Zoll noch hinnehmbar sind. Ab 17 sagen aber die allermeisten schon, dass es ein no-go ist.


Ich finde 15,4 ideal, die wiegen mitllerweile auch nur wenig mehr als ein gleichteures 13-14er, die kann man problemlos auch mal ne halbe Stunde im Rucksack "schleppen", sind dafür aber auch stärker als kleinere. Und für ne Runde zocken mit dem Ding aufm Schoss sind die 15,4 auch nicht sooo klein, das wirkt eher wie ein 19 Zoll TFT, der dafür dann halt weiter weg steht, wie "man" es ja auch macht (kaum einer hat seinen TFT ja direkt oberhalb der F-Tasten seiner Tastatur stehen  )


WELCHES man dann nimmt ist schwer zu sagen. Manche sind sehr gute Officebooks gewohnt und können sich partout nicht mit einer "schlechteren" tatstaur anfreuden, anderen isses egal, weil sie dafür zum gleichen preis dann bei anderen Fatures Vorteile haben usw usw. - vor allem wenn man halbwegs Leistung auch mal für ein Spiel will, fallen die "guten" Notebooks eh weg, weil es dann unbezahlbar für nen Studenten wird, außer Papa arbeitet auf nem Acker, Mann...

Aber hier is ja von Spielen eh keine Rede. "Multimedia" schafft jedes Notebook, selbst HD Videos, wenn es nicht grad ne uralte Singlecore-CPU hat. D.h. von den zwei oben genannten würd ich das Lenovo nehmen.


----------



## chris-gz (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Also vom schleppen her merk ich kaum was. Ich habs jeden Tag dabei und des eine Kilo merk ich nicht wirklich was das ding mehr wiegt wie die meisten anderen. Beim Bund hab ich täglich weitaus mehr geschleppt^^. Und naja ich weis nich wies bei euch aussieht aber wie lange habt ihr das ding effektiv um den arm??? Ich fahr zur Arbeit und habs 2 min um die Schulter danach stehts dran.

Aber wie gesagt ist halt geschmackssache. Für mich ist das 18,4 Zoll genau das richtige und ich bin trotzdem noch mobil.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

In meinen Rucksack würd mehr als 15,4 gar nicht reinpassen, allein von der Breite her, und nen extra nochmal besonders großen Rucksack will ich nicht extra kaufen/mitnehmen  wär im Bus oder aufm Rad auch nicht so dolle...


----------



## eXistenZ (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Vielen dnk für eure ratschläge.

Ich habe mich jetzt auf alle fälle für IBM/Lenovo entschieden.

Einzigstes manko, der von mir ausgewählte laptop ist ja gebraucht und weißt vermutlich gebrauchsspuren auf, für mich ansich egal.

Die T serie ist für meine wünsche also das geeignetste richtig?
oder geht auch eine andere serie?
Wollt nur mal fragen was von lenovo als neuware für meinen zweck mit einem budget von 800€ geeignet wäre?

gruß

eXi


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Allgemein für Deinen Zweck würd es auch ein 400€-Notebook tun, wenn es einfach nur um ein Notebook zum tippen/programmieren geht    die Frage is halt immer, was Du alles für zusätzliche Qualiäten und Features brauchst. zB 

Notebooks LENOVO ThinkPad L412 NVE5ZGE
Notebooks LENOVO ThinkPad L512 NVI5VGE
Notebooks LENOVO THINKPAD R400 NN932GE
Notebooks LENOVO ThinkPad Edge NVL7VGE - black

sind jetzt 14-15,4 Zoll.


----------



## eXistenZ (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

ja da hast du recht, ein 400€ laptop würde es auch tun xD

Also, in erster linie lege ich wert, auf dem laptop programmieren zu können, es muss robus gebaut sein, da ich es mit zum studium schleppen möchte, ne kleine workstation eben.

Ja, das wäre der schwerpunkt.

Untergeordnet sollte es noch multimediatechnisch was können, zur abwechslung in ner freien miute mal bisschen nen film schaun.

Gut, was das spielen angeht, man wird wohl kaum leistungsstarke orientierung fürs programmieren mit zocken kombinieren können.
Wäre zwar schön hin und weider mal nen game zocken zu können, aber eigentlihc habe ich dafür meinen desktop PC.

Zusammengefasst, Programmieren muss man darauf können ohne augenkrebs zu bekommen, hin und wieder filme schaun, sehr robust und stabil, nicht zu schwer.
Ja genau also Qualität würde ich auch grne groß schreiben, darum bin ich von dem was ich bis jetzt von IBM/Lenovo höre echt begeistert.

Er sollte eben auch langlebig sein, will keine 400€ zahlen um mir in nem jahr einen neuen kaufen zu müssen.
Also ich Programmiere schon viel und nun noch das studium, aber ich frage mich ob es sich lohnt eine T serie für 900€ zu kaufen oder ob es für meine zwecke eben wie du aufgelistet hast auch nen L412 oder ähnliches macht.

Da bin ich nun auf euere erfahrungen angewiesen xd

gruß

eXi


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Welches der T-Serei meinst Du denn genau, oder meinst Du jetzt ein gebrauchtes? 

Der L412 is halt nur 14 Zoll. Und wenn ein anderes neues Modell 200€ mehr kostet, dann hat das natürlich schon so seine Gründe. 

RIESENunterschiede gibt es da nun auch wieder nicht... is schwer zu sagen, wäre natürlich gut, wenn Du die mal Probeanfassen könntest  


Bei den Links, die ich gepostet hab, kannst Du ja u.a. auch mal einfach unterhalb dieser pop-Ups unter dem Preis auf "vergleichen" klicken, dann setzt Dir die Seite die Notebooks in eine Vergeichsliste. Sind halt kleine Unterschiede, zB die drei mit den moderneren core-i-CPUs: das L412 und L512 sind quasi identisch bis auf die größe, das L412 kostet halt was mehr (gleiche Technik auf weniger Raum). Das Thinkpad Edge hat wiederum ne bessere CPU, mehr RAM, eine größere HDD und auch HDMI, dafür isses nicht dockingfähig im Gegensatz zu den anderen zweien. Von Gewicht her sind alle quasi identisch, 2,4-2,6kg.


----------



## eXistenZ (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Mal anderst gefragt, was sagst du zu dem gebrauchten T60 in meinem ersten post (der Link) in der beschreibung steht es sei in technisch einwandfreiem zustand und optisch sehr gut mit minimalen gebrauchs spuren, würdest du zum kauf eines solchen gebrauchten laptops raten?

Mit der teuren T-Serie meinte ich die neuen hier auf der seite:

Notebooks (Lenovo Neugeräte), Lenovo Thinkpad T Serie, Lenovo Thinkpad T4x0 Serie - LapStore.de - Das Internet Versandhaus für Notebooks & Zubehör

Mh probeanfassen um tastatur ect und wie es in der hand liegt zu testen ja? ja wäre ein guter vorschlag ^^

ja hab die feinen unterschiede gesehen. is das docking system relevant? ich denke 15 Zoll sollte es sein ob jetzt Dual core oder ein core i-cpu is ja eigentlich egal


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Das t400 is natürlich schon etwas robuster und "edler" als eines der von mir genannten und hat vor allem 3 Jahre Garantie - das kostet natürlich auch extra, is aber ehrlich gesagt eher für Leute wirklich wichtig, die Geld verlieren, wenn bei nem Defekt nicht schnell geholfen wird. Für Privatleute is das nett, aber es kostet halt... Die Frage ist eben, ob das wirklich nötig ist. mindestens 1150€ is halt schon ein gutes Stück mehr, und Du bist angehender Student und kein Top-Programmierer bei SAP oder Microsoft, der 5 Tage die Woche in der halben Welt unterwegs ist, um Projekte zu betreuen und auch noch im Flieger, auf dem Klo und auch während eines Erdbebens immer noch weiterprogrammieren muss  

Zudem is ein T400 nur 14 Zoll - Du willst ja lieber 15 Zoll. Also, ich find das fällt an sich eh flach.


Der T60 ist auch sehr gut, aber ob inzwischen ein neues Thinkpad für 700-800€ nicht die bessere Wahl ist...? Vor allem wenn es auch um den Akku geht, bist Du mit nem neuen natürlich viel besser bedient. Dafür kostet der gebrauchte halt weniger. 


ps: docking Sytem ist nur relevant, wenn Du das Teil zu hause komfortabel auf eine passende docking-Station setzen willst - die kostet natürlich auch nochmal was... aber an sich kannste den auch einfach so an einen TFT anschließen und eine USB-Tastatur dranmachen und den dann zur Seite legen.

pps: vlt. gibt es ja für Dein Fach am Lehrstuhl des Profs/eines Profs auch Ratschläge, was man so brauchen kann?


----------



## eXistenZ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Ok, ich danke dir wieder für die mühe und deine ratschläge.

Ok, ichhabe mich nun für ein neueres Modell als das T60 entschieden im bereich von 800-900€
Die vorschläge die von dir kamen, sind also keine T Serie mehr, aber dennoch in meinem Bereich (Programieren/Office-Anwendung/Studieren) eine gute wahl ja?

Wenn ja kann ich mich zwischen:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+r400+nn932ge
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+r400+nn932ge 
und

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+edge+nvl7vge+black

Nicht entscheiden xD
Das R400 hat die bessere Grafikkarte, für Mulimedia und hin und wieder old school games ^^
Das thinkpad edge hat den besseren prozessor wenn ich mich nicht täusche

Auch den tipp "beim Prof. meines Faches nach weiteren nützlichen ratschlägen zu fragen" werde ich beherzigen.

Exi


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Also, da würd ich eher das Edge nehmen:

- mehr RAM
- modernere CPU
- höhere Auflösung
- größere HDD
- HDMI
- esata


Für das andere spricht nur die Größe, wobei das auch wieder ein Nachteil sein kann (kleinere Fläche zum Arbeiten) und das Gewicht (ein Unterschied wie eine 0,5l-Colaflasche im Rucksack )

Die Gafikarte ist übrigens vermutlich die gleiche - eine schlechtere als die x4500 gibt es aktuell an sich nämlich gar nicht. Nicht vom "4500" täuschen lassen, das ist der schwächste Grafikchip, den man in halbwegs aktuellen Notebooks verbaut. Ein reiner Bürochip. An 3D-Spielen kannst Du da mit Glück vlt. ein Spiel von 2005 spielen   FEAR oder WOW geht grad noch so auf minimalen Details.


Beide Notebooks sind "wenigstens" Thinkpads. Von Lenovo gibt es ja auch ne Serie mit "normalen" notebooks - aber selbst die wären nicht schlecht. 


Vlt. findes Du ja noch tests, Zb bei Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## eXistenZ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

ok danke, 
dann denke ich entscheide ich mich für das

Notebooks LENOVO ThinkPad Edge NVL7VGE - black

Ich denke man kann dann sagen das wäre für den Preis eigentlich die ideale lösung für programmierung und Studium?

Dumme frage, was ist eigentlich der unterschied vom thinkpad zum normalen laptop?
Ich denke mal die größe oder? thinpads sind schmaler und liegen besser in der hand?

EDIT: Link angepasst


----------



## chris-gz (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Der Link verweist mich nur auf die Seite von Notebooksbilliger


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Thinkpad ist einfach nur die "robuste" businesslinie von Lenovo. Nicht verwirren lassen von Ausdrücken wie "touchpad" oder "IPad" oder so was, also "pad" heißt ja nicht irgendwie "flacher" oder so was. Das Thinkpad Edge oben ist von den maßen her ein stinknormales 15,4Zoll-Notebook. ca. 38x25cm, 3-4cm dick - so sind die meisten in 15,4 Zoll. 

Das ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Lösung für Office, Programmieren usw. - was man natürlich nicht auschließen kann ist, dass Dir auch ein anderes ebenso gut oder besser gefallen kann - es gibt da halt umheimlich viel zur Auswahl für 600-800€ rum, auch von anderen Firmen. Das Lenovo wäre aber sicher kein Fehlkauf.


----------



## eXistenZ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

ok danke für die aufklärung.

Ja klar sicher, gibt so viele möglichkeiten!

Sprich ich müsste eigentlich in den nächst besten Laden gehen und alle Laptops mal probehalten ect.?

Ich bin aber nicht all zu wählerisch ^^ und das beste vom besten zu finden kann man eh vergessen, weil spätestens 1 monat nach erwerb meines notebooks würde es wieder was besseres, tolleres ect. geben ^^

Wenn der Thinkpad Edge einer der guten wahlen in sachen office und programmieren ist, denke ich nehme ich ihn.
Auch was ich bis jetzt über den laptop gelesen habe, ausstattung ect hat mich angesprochen.

danke für die ganzen erklärungen tipps und entscheidungshilfen.


Gruß

eXi


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Das wichtigste is halt, dass Dir die Tastatur zusagt vom "gefühl" her. ich hab ein acer 5920G und finde die Tastatur angenehmer als bei meinem "gaming"-Keyboard von logitech, es gibt aber Leute, denen die zu "weich" war/ist - es kann natürlich auch sein, dass - wenn man was anderes gewohnt ist - es wieder anders aussieht... daher wäre testen schon ganz gut. "Grottig" ist so ein Thinkpad aber so oder so nicht


----------



## eXistenZ (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

ok vielen dank, jetzt habe ich nur das problem, wo kann ich den so ein thinkpad edge testen? in nem normalen handel wie mediamarkt und co gibt es die dinger nich wie ich feststellen musste ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

vlt. geh mal zu lenovo und schau dort nach, ob die ne Fachhändlerliste haben.


----------



## relgeitz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

da ich auch gerade auf der suche nach einem neuen laptop, für den gleichen einsatzzwecke, bin, kann ich mich vll ein bissl einbauen. ich hatte vorher einen 17'' HP Pavillion (vor vier jahren gekauft), damals noch zum spielen, und als desktop ersatz. ich studiere bzw. arbeit auch als programmierer und designer. also ich hab quasi das gleiche problem wie du  hehe

mein HP ist mir vor ca. nem halben jahr eingegangen, war immer top, gibt nix zu sagen. seit ein paar monaten hab ich mir von meiner freundin nen acer 14,1'' ausgeliehen. und ich muss sagen, auf größe und gewicht unbedingt achten. wenn du das teil nur zum arbeiten brauchst, dann tuts für die uni/unterwegs auch ein 13-16''er. alles darüber würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen. 

akku laufzeit ist eher relativ, da du in der uni hoffentlich strom hast, bei einem vollen hörsaal kanns aber knapp werden - oder wenn du am WE pendelst so wie ich - da sind 3-4 Stunden schon nicht schlecht. 

es wird hier leider ein sehr guter Anbieter vergessen - DELL. Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen, aber die sollen wirklich gut sein, überleg mir derzeit den 13z. bietet gute performance, und zum proggen, surfen, arbeiten, ein bissl photoshop, ein bissl spielen (WC3, D2 usw.) mehr als ausreichend. Akkulaufzeit ist gut, handling natürlich auch. ich hab mir auch ein paar netbooks angeschaut, für unsere anforderungen reichen die eigentlich auch - wichtig ist nur full-size-tastatur (!), und ein guter bildschirm (ohne Korona) - wobei ein netbook das diese anforderungen erfüllt, auch etwa so viel wie ein normaler notebook kostet. 

preislich würd ich so bis 600euro gehen, bis 400euro kriegst du die richtige ausstattung ab da wird nur noch das display besser. 

hoffe dir damit etwas geholfen zu haben


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und programmieren*

Man muss halt bei acer und HP schauen: die haben "business" und consumer-Geräte - bei den consumern ist die Tastatur VIELLEICHT für Anspruchsvolle User sprübar schlechter als bei einem von denen gewohnten businessbook. Ich hab ein "consumer"-Acer und wüßte ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum ich da was bemängeln soll. Ich kann damit besser und präziser tippen als mit nem Logitech G11 gamerkeyboard. Mag sein, dass es sogar nioch bessere Tatstauren gibt, aber naja... wo man schon eher genervt werden kann ist das Touchpad, wenn man keine Maus benutzen will/kann. Das schwankt qualitativ dann schon stark

Daher halt WENN MÖGLICH testen - ich hör immer wieder Leute, die meckern, wenn sie ein sehr gutes Thinkpad gewohnt waren und dann mal ein "billiges" nehmen.

Du musst vlt. auch nicht unbedingt das EDGE finden zum testen - ein anderes thinkpad dürfte ähnlich sein.


----------

